# [SOLVED] A build gone bad



## captjackny

Did a build with these parts, all recommended on this forum for the $600 AMD system. All parts from Newegg.

Did a bench install and everything worked fine so did the case install.
Case Zalman Z9
HDD 500G|ST ST500DM002 7.2K 16M %	1 

MEM 4Gx2|G.SKILL F3-10666CL9D-8GBXL	1 

MS WIN 8.1 64 BIT %	1 

DVD BRN ASUS | DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS% 
*MB ASUS|M5A97 LE R2.0 970 AM3+ R	1
*
VGA ASUS|HD7770-2GD5 HD7770 2G R	1 

PSU XFX| PRO550W P1-550S-XXB9 RTL	1 

KB MICROSOFT | WIRED KEYBOARD 600 R	1 

CPU AMD|4-CORE FX-4130 3.8G 4M R	1	


I loaded w 8.1 from OEM version. System runs fine for between 5 and 30 minutes but then locks up with no mouse or keyboard. HDD light is not on. Video is on the screen (no BSOD) but no mouse/KB. If I immediately reboot, system will run Ok for a while but then locks up again. I have loaded chipset and video drivers from CD’s that came with the system. I tried swapping/reseating memory modules as well. 

I don’t get POST beeps because this case does not have a speaker for some reason, but I get the ASUS flash screen.

Also tried reloading windows and got a lock up while installing but finally got it to install again. I checked the BIOS screen and temp, fans, etc seem normal for the CPU and MoBO.

Not quite sure where to go from here. Something is not right but I don’t know how to nail it down.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: A build gone bad*

go into the BIOS and go to boot options and remove the asus flash screen. This will enable you to see the POST screen. See if there is any error message.

check your voltages and temps in the BIOS

Check all hardware can be seen in the BIOS


----------



## Tyree

*Re: A build gone bad*

Did you use the Asus Mobo listed in the $600 AMD build?
If the Temps & Voltages are good, try using one stick of RAM at a time.


----------



## captjackny

*Re: A build gone bad*

Yes it's the exact MB in the $600 AMD build. ASUS|M5A97 LE R2.0

I've got a really dead system now.......removed the flash screen and also changed the boot order as it had the disk first and the DVD second so I switched them. Now system won't boot and can't even get to bios...just a blank screen. HDD light comes on just for a second and then system is dead. Tried to clear CMOS and even removed battery before clearing CMOS per MB manual. still no boot. I managed to get the post screen once, out of about 10 tries but keyboard was dead so I couldn't get to the BIOS. It also showed as having 2 keyboards on USB, not sure what that was about. 

Thinking of calling Newegg to see if I can get a replacement MB>


----------



## Tyree

*Re: A build gone bad*

I would try another bench test before doing an RMA.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: A build gone bad*

did you put standoffs in the case before sitting the motherboard?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: A build gone bad*



greenbrucelee said:


> did you put standoffs in the case before sitting the motherboard?


And did you use one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole?


----------



## captjackny

*Re: A build gone bad*

Hard to believe but my monitor went bad..that was the reason I was not seeing any bios/POST screen. I swapped monitors and the POST screen showed up...what a relief that was! all that cmos clearing was not needed.

I ran the system and immediately hung up loading windows. decided to remove a stick of memory and try with just 4GB in slot A. system ran about 2 hours solid so I'm hoping that's the problem. I'm going to swap in the other stick and see what happens.

BTW I really appreciate the help on this forum...nothing replaces experience.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: A build gone bad*

Glad you found the problem. Please post back if you have any more problems.
You're very welcome for any assistance we provided.


----------



## emosun

*Re: A build gone bad*

I was just about to say reading through this that it sounds like memory and try just one stick at a time , hope it stays working for you!


----------

